# ALS - Alesco Corporation



## richbb (6 July 2004)

*ALS to watch*

Hi, Guys,
ALS is the one to watch for me. I'll post the chart later.

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## richbb (6 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

Now I post the chart. 
The price of ALS has fallen since 23/6 high of 6.86 to as low as 6.5. Last Friday it had a hammer as reversal signal. Today it opened lower at 6.54, and go lower again at 6.5, then bouced strongly to close 6.6. 3 to 4 week's target of 7.22 is achievable.

Regards

Safe trading

Richbb

PS: I bought in today.


----------



## richbb (8 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

So far so good with ALS. She's traveling as I planed. Now I'm sitting at 4.5% profit just in 2 days. 

Looking to the target of 7.22 if she can break 6.86.    ;D
The full year result will come out 22/7/04, should be a good report.

Safe and Happy Trading

Richbb


----------



## JetDollars (9 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

Richbb,

Good stuff mate, I am learning from you at the moment.

I haven't good any trading software at the moment, only using comsec stuff.

The chart shown about, what software is it? Metastock?
Can you do fundamental analysis as well?

how much does it cost? and yearly subscription cost for end of day data?

Thanks mate.


----------



## richbb (9 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*



> Richbb,
> 
> Good stuff mate, I am learning from you at the moment.
> 
> ...




Hi, JetDodllars,

Thanks, I'm learnig too. Trading is endless journey,you can't survive when you stop learning.

Yes, I use Metastock, it costs more than $1k for latest version though you could get 2-hand for cheap or from friend for free.

End of Day data prices differ from diferent suppliers. I use Paritech before midnight at $352 per year. If you download after midnite it costs $132. Check www.paritech.com.au for details.

Hope that could help.

Cheers

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## richbb (9 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

Sorry I've missed some.

Metastock can't do fundamental analysis, but there are some software at Paritech which can analyse the fundamentle. So, you can go to their site, too.

Richbb


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

Thank You RichBB,

Much appreciated for you details responded.

At the moment I am learning how to ride the waves. 

I will check the site out.


----------



## richbb (12 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*

Update to ALS. Last close for ALS is 6.86, right at the price of last peak. Now is crucial time. If she could break 6.86 and doesn't close below 6.86, she has still more to come. The worry is it had a long upper shodow of 6.95 for last trade. My judgement is that it could go up again, but if not I'll sell with stop at 6.8. Remember the full year result will come out at 22/7/04, it may run up to that date. It's definately worth watching closely.

Safe Trading

richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (18 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*



> Now I post the chart.
> The price of ALS has fallen since 23/6 high of 6.86 to as low as 6.5. Last Friday it had a hammer as reversal signal. Today it opened lower at 6.54, and go lower again at 6.5, then bouced strongly to close 6.6. 3 to 4 week's target of 7.22 is achievable.
> 
> Regards
> ...




ALS closed at $7 on Friday.

Another good call Rich. Well done!


----------



## richbb (22 July 2004)

*Re: ALS to watch*



> ALS closed at $7 on Friday.
> 
> Another good call Rich. Well done!



Thanks, Boss
Update ALS:
ALS closed at 7.18, all time high(ATH), a blue sky! It appeared that she'll have a good report tomorrow. If everything is OK, I'll expect she could go as high as 8.43 in midium term, though I'll exit if it starts to fall. 

I'm riding for the moment.

Safe trading
richbb


----------



## The Brain (16 December 2008)

Is there any reason why Alesco stock has dropped like a stone of late ? Down from $4.10 (Dec 8) to $2.02 (Dec 16). 

Their recent statement to the ASX claimed EPS would be down 30-35% and they have to source some new debt facilities but not seeing anything that would explain such a freefall.


----------



## austini (16 December 2008)

The Brain said:


> Is there any reason why Alesco stock has dropped like a stone of late ? Down from $4.10 (Dec 8) to $2.02 (Dec 16).
> 
> Their recent statement to the ASX claimed EPS would be down 30-35% and they have to source some new debt facilities but not seeing anything that would explain such a freefall.





I've been asking the same question as it has me puzzled.  Have topped up holdings recently but now it's got to the point where I'm staying on the sidelines until there is some indication as to why it has dropped so spectactuarly.

Cheers - Gordon


----------



## white_crane (17 December 2008)

I bought in today on the back of increasing volume and a close higher than the open yesterday.

The statement they released only confirmed what they had predicted with regard to the EPS, so that was actually seen in a good light.


----------



## oldblue (6 February 2009)

It's hard to believe that ALS' business or financial position  have deteriorated so much as to justify the precipitous drop from a 12 month high of over $10 to the present SP of $1-20!
The passing of the interim div and words from the chairman to the effect that the gearing, at around 36% is too high in today's conditions, has really spooked the market.
I'm watching for a turn up in the SP, but is there anything else out there that we should be wary of?


----------



## oldblue (6 February 2009)

ALS SP is up 7c after it replied to ASX query with reassuring noises re its borrowings.

I'm still not entirely comfortable - the co is heavily exposed to the building, housing and mining sectors and is carrying a huge amount of Intangibles on the BS as a result of its acquisitions - nearly 2/3rds of its net assets.
On the positive side, the debt is well laddered out to 2011 with ALS stating it will not need to seek to renew the tranche from HSBC which is due later this year. Borrowings are all AUD/NZD and mostly variable rate which should benefit from interest rate movements.

Still on my watchlist.


----------



## oldblue (6 February 2009)

Well that rally didn't last long!

Now trading down at 117.5c. 

Anyone else have any ideas about ALS or am I talking to myself on this one?


----------



## white_crane (6 February 2009)

I was watching this one myself.

Maybe give it a few days.  It has been getting increasingly larger volume, initially due to a sell-off, but it looks like people are starting to see it as an opportunity/bargain.  I haven't checked the market depth though.

Do your own research though.


----------



## shadda (16 February 2009)

hey guyes 
i used to work for these guyes and have some shares in the company
check the sunday telegraph 
i dont have it on me now 
but its about $1.05 

and the ? directors  recently bought ? 120,000 shares each

and the broker said it was a risky investnment.
its being hammered lately in price


----------



## white_crane (18 February 2009)

shadda said:


> hey guyes
> i used to work for these guyes and have some shares in the company
> check the sunday telegraph
> i dont have it on me now
> ...




What isn't a risky investment at this point in time?

Don't confuse investing and trading though.  Investing usually refers to long term (years) and trading short term (days, weeks, months).

I do short term trading and don't use a broker.


By the way, ALS went up the last couple of days.  I bought in at $1.05.


----------



## vine (30 March 2009)

Anybody been watching ALS over the last couple of weeks. It's gone from about .65 to close today at 1.965. Also some interesting news in the posible sale of one of its divisions Biolab. I got the tip on this one at 1.05 next time I looked 2 days later it was 1.55. Anyway got on at that price , now up another 36 cents today. Doesn't it feel good when you see one of your stocks going up.


----------



## Korban (22 October 2009)

Not sure why this one isnt getting much attention. Dropped to a low of around .60 back in March, but its now nearing $6. I was in at about $3.50, and the past couple of days its been flying!


----------



## skc (26 August 2011)

These guys reported on 26 July. Exactly 1 month later they issue a profit warning slashing outlook by 1/3. Shares are down 25%.

Congratulations to management for the quick revision. It clearly demonstrates how efficient their accounting department is. Well done.


----------



## JTLP (19 November 2012)

Am I missing something with these guys?

Takeover from Dulux for $2.05 - current price of $1.91.
Received favourable ruling from the ATO about dividends & franking credits.
If Dulux get 90% acceptance + declare offer unconditional - possible bonus dividend from Alesco...

Thoughts???


----------



## skc (28 November 2012)

JTLP said:


> Am I missing something with these guys?
> 
> Takeover from Dulux for $2.05 - current price of $1.91.
> Received favourable ruling from the ATO about dividends & franking credits.
> ...




ALS has declared 27c FF dividend (gross up 38.6c) and shareholders will receive $1.63 further from Dulux.

That's $2.01 of value currently selling for $1.93.  Depending on your tax status, of course, so speak to your tax accountant / neighbour / son-in-law / budgie etc.


----------



## craft (5 December 2012)

skc said:


> ALS has declared 27c FF dividend (gross up 38.6c) and shareholders will receive $1.63 further from Dulux.
> 
> That's $2.01 of value currently selling for $1.93.  Depending on your tax status, of course, so speak to your tax accountant / neighbour / son-in-law / budgie etc.




And not to forget the capital loss provides a tax shield to offset other capital gains. These low risk opportunities seem to come up fairly regularly in the late stages of takeovers - although getting much volume is sometimes difficult.


----------



## skc (5 December 2012)

craft said:


> And not to forget the capital loss provides a tax shield to offset other capital gains. These low risk opportunities seem to come up fairly regularly in the late stages of takeovers - although getting much volume is sometimes difficult.




And someone screwed up the ex-date orders so it actually opened at $1.85 when the remaining value is only $1.63.

I scrambled yet failed to locate any shorts.

It would have been free money.


----------

